# A few of my avian friends(pic heavy)



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

cb12 snowy owl :


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

cb12 burrowing owl -digger :


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

barn owl lunar :


----------



## Simons (Jul 10, 2010)

gorgeous pics


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

Simons said:


> gorgeous pics


thank you


----------



## rainbow.ben (Dec 11, 2007)

Cracking owls there :no1: Wish i had the space!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

Thank. for the comments these are mainly my dads obsession but I'm rather partial to all 12 of my feathered friends


----------



## SCOTLANDUKBOA (Nov 30, 2006)

wow ...............cant say much more than that lol

linda :mf_dribble:


----------



## Bigsteviet (May 21, 2011)

Beautiful birds you have there. My father kept birds of prey when I was a kid so love seeing stuff like this. Can't beat an eagle owl (ok maybe a goshawk lol)


----------



## rosy boa mad (Aug 17, 2008)

you deffinately cant beat eagle owls i can hold my big african spotted with out a glove shes an amazing bird


----------

